# Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference



## MJWoodworks (Jul 10, 2011)

*Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*

What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?

Woodworking is the process of building, making or carving something using wood.

Historically, woodworkers relied upon the woods native to their region, until transportation and trade innovations made more exotic woods available to the craftsman. Woods can be sorted into three basic types: hardwoods typified by tight grain and derived from broadleaf trees, softwoods from coniferous trees, and man-made materials such as plywood and MDF.

Typically furniture such as tables and chairs is made using solid stock, and cabinet/fixture makers employ the use of plywood and other man made panel products.

any input?

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110708211652AAcf27J


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


Woodsmith is not a word. It is the name of a magazine and I believe a TV series, but it is not a word. I believe it is a "play" off of the word "blacksmith" in that a woodsmith would be to wood what a blacksmith is to metal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


I've seen several posts here and there about what we call ourselves. I for one have never understood these labels. 
Woodworker.
Woodsmith.
Artist.
Wood…...
Oh, you get the idea. I say we can each call ourselves whatever we want, especially if you do it as a hobby like myself. 
As a matter of fact, if we can call ourselves whatever we want, and I am the type that if you loaded us all on a buses, I'd be the one on the short bus licking the windows, I think I'll call myself…............
WOOD ASTRONAUT!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


Hack, kindling maker, wood butcher, hobbyist, woodworker, cabinet maker, turner. Take your pick or add your own. 
What others call you or what you call yourself doesn't matter.
Whether your time in the shop is for fun, relaxation, love or profit, enjoy every minute, work to your capacity and explore your creativity. 
And don't pet the sweaty stuff.


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


I think smith is an old english term for "one who works with" examples: blacksmith, barrelsmith, etc. I had never heard of the magazine when I chose the name so maybe that makes me dumbsmith!


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


"smith" can be tacked on to most anything. I know web developers that call themselves "websmith", writers who call themselves "wordsmith", etc. Personally, I think it has a nice, old-world tone that evokes craftsmanship - whatever the craft.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


Ah, if your only tool is a hammer…. You must be a wood smith and every problem looks like a nail.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


From the Dansih wikiep:

Woodsmith in Danish is Træsmed.

Woodsmith is an old Scandinavian word that is not quite been forgotten about it than have lived a somewhat withdrawn life for many years. The word is used on the Viking Ship Museum in Roskilde, it's know with other types as the stem-smith and other trades, including both horse shoe maker, stone smiths and beer smith.

The word smith therefore means basically just a craftsman, not only in Danish, but also on the classical languages, Latin and Greek. The Greeks had a different expression Daedalus or daidalus that means artist more than craftsman. It is after the legend the man who invented the planer.

Historically, it can be difficult to follow the trend, but there has been woodsmiths for ever since the origins of humanity. Wood is always at hand, but it retained only in particularly good circumstances in the ground.

Hope it is helpful,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

MJWoodworks said:


> *Woodsmith vs Woodworking what's the difference*
> 
> What's the difference between a woodworker and a Woodsmith?
> 
> ...


https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tr%C3%A6smed


----------

